# 3rd time



## louise1302

My beautiful princess Seren was stillborn in May 2013 at 24.5 weeks followed just 5 months later by Henry born sleeping at 17 weeks

I vowed never to get pregnant again but in May found out that I was pregnant. They thought that Seren and Henry were killed by a blood clotting disorder so decoded to put me on strong blood thinners

Everything was going perfectly until 21 weeks exactly when my waters broke fully while I was in work

The took me into hospital and we decided to wait it out hopefully getting to 24 weeks and steroids. I came home a week later on bedrest but the next morning I started having pains. I got oh to drive me to the hospital nut needed the loo when I got there. It was then I discovered my baby's foot was out already and he was wiggling it around. They rushed me to deliver where shortly after his other foot and bottom half were out. He was wriggling away amd curling his toes amd even though he was only 22.5 weeks he was big so 3 neonatologist a arrived to see if there was anything they could do
Then it all went wrong. My boy stopped wriggling, his head wouldn't come out as his hands were above so his shoulders were stuck. My precious boy died during delivery. The neonatologist checked him over at birth and said. Sorry he was born dead 
I keep reliving the fact he was half out and alive. It's killing me 

Baby Edwin James Ross 22/09/15 1lb 1oz


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so so sorry for your loss hun. Sending you many many :hugs: :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your family xxxxxx


----------



## Boozlebub

I'm so very sorry for your losses. Xxx


----------



## Sinclair

Im so sorry to hear. :( I cannot imagine, im so sorry you have to go through this for a third time...


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lewood88

So sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## tcinks

I'm so sorry, my heart aches for you and your family for the loss of your little ones. :hugs:


----------



## Wish85

You are an incredibly strong woman to have gone through this. My heart goes out to you and your OH. This is tragic and I can't even imagine how you must feel. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## honey915

I'm so sorry you have to endure the pain you are going through. This is so unfair. I hope you have a good support network where you are but please also know that you can vent here whenever you need to and we will listen. Much love xxx


----------



## Vonne15

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sethsmummy

i am so so sorry :hugs: there are no words to help with the pain you are going through so i am just sending an abundance of love and warm enfolding hugs :hugs:


----------

